# What is your preferred web server?



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2015)

...and why?

I thought it would be interesting to see what web server vpsBoard members prefer for their own projects. I assume Nginx may be the crowd favorite but I may just end up being surprised. I didn't list all the random web server options available so if your favorite is not in the list please select 'Other' and let us know what you preference is.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Lighttpd is still my favorite although the development activity isn't the best, I'm still using it whenever I need to build a webserver from scratch (otherwise I go with nginx + Apache2).


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jun 28, 2015)

I've generally found nginx to be easier to work with for my projects, not to mention easier on resources.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 28, 2015)

nginx, because it's lightweight and actively updated.


----------



## telephone (Jun 28, 2015)

Nginx. Easy to use, and scales very well! I'm also a fan of OpenResty with its Lua support.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 28, 2015)

Where da fark is Apache Tomcat, Oracle iPlanet, or...or...or in that list?

currently using:

your average PHP site: either  Nginx frontend/ Apache2 backend or Tengine frontend / Apache2 backend

Java: Tomcat

Ruby: Passenger

Python: Gunicorn


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Where da fark is Apache Tomcat, Oracle iPlanet, or...or...or in that list?
> 
> currently using:
> 
> ...


Check the poll again


----------



## sv01 (Jun 28, 2015)

I prefer using apache. It just work.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 28, 2015)

I used to always use lighttpd since @scv got me into it, but moved to nginx about a year and a half ago and haven't looked back. Both are amazing webservers, I just liked nginx more in the end.


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 28, 2015)

LSWS (Enterprise) for my cPanel servers. As for everything else, well, in most cases I would go for nginx. Naturally it all depends on the project/situation. Overall, I go for nginx.


----------



## gxbfxvar (Jun 28, 2015)

OpenBSD's httpd is my preferred server these days. It does not have many features, so I use nginx for more complex setups.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm pretty used to Apache's config, I'm fine with nginx but would still prefer similar syntax. Cherokee offers me an Apache-like config syntax and its pretty light and awesome too. Hence, Cherokee.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 29, 2015)

NGINX all the way baby. Thing is an absolute monster.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nginx and Jetty


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 29, 2015)

Nginx + Apache sometime Varnish + Apache Depends on what is running.


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 29, 2015)

no OpenLiteSpeed listing ?

For WHM/Cpanel = LiteSpeed

For non-cpanel  = CentminMod flavoured Nginx  (Centmin Mod will have planned OpenLiteSpeed support in future though  )


----------



## Munzy (Jun 29, 2015)

Apache + Nginx, It is a beautiful thing.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 29, 2015)

Telnet.


----------



## raj (Jun 29, 2015)

thttpd for quick and dirty.  

nginx if I need php, cgi, or extra functionality.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jun 29, 2015)

Nginx for me, ever since I put my hands on it I fell in love with its simplicity and the horsepower that it delivers.

Add some varnish goodness on top of it if you need caching and you're all set to deliver content to a lot of users with reasonable resources.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 29, 2015)

monkey web server!

For serious things nginx.


----------



## Kephael (Jun 29, 2015)

Nginx is my favorite but I don't use it without Apache.


----------



## RLT (Jun 29, 2015)

Fido


----------



## AshleyUK (Jun 29, 2015)

Nginx.. lightweight powerful and can be configured for 100's of uses not just a straight forward web server.


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 29, 2015)

Litespeed fan here but due to the price I use Apache at the moment haha. I do like Nginx too but as a proxy so it's like LiteSpeed and I can use .htaccess.


----------



## souen (Jun 29, 2015)

Nginx/Tengine. Simple setup, lightweight with the basic features I need.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 29, 2015)

Im surprised most say nginx. Usually Apache is the norm. I'm an Apache guy... so


----------



## Servers4You (Jun 29, 2015)

I think I've only ever personally used Apache for my projects on a web server.


----------



## jure (Jul 1, 2015)

I use Nginx/Apache. Powerful and good tools.


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

Nginx here. Although Apache's 2.4 branch is a real contender now.

I used to be a lighty fan, but IPv6 support is shit and fucks up your configs when trying to do IP restrictions.


----------



## Navyn (Jul 23, 2015)

Apache For me. Cause it is easy and have lots of documentation for configuration.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 23, 2015)

Apache always and it just works!


----------



## KeithVP (Jul 23, 2015)

As a shared hosting provider I prefer Litespeed.

For personal sites, NGINX.


----------



## spry (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in favor of nginx. It is indeed lightweight (low memory footprint) and over the years I got used to the configuration style/format. It also has the 'bells and whistles' that I need, especially when using it as a reverse proxy.

On the other hand, Apache is no mediocre.


----------



## tk-hassan (Jul 23, 2015)

My preferred web server is "Apache" because I am pretty comfortable working on it.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

Nginx for me.


----------



## ModyDev (Jul 26, 2015)

I like lighttpd becuase it is secure/fast/light and it can handle Layer7(DDoS) better than most of the webservers.

Thanks Lighttpd!


----------



## securewebcloud (Jul 26, 2015)

Apache is easy to config and I like the vhost options, native ssl setup and  powerful url control with mod rewrite. Nginx would be second on my list but I have had incompatibility issues a few times with certain php and other applications.


----------



## telephone (Jul 26, 2015)

securewebcloud said:


> Apache is easy to config and I like the vhost options, native ssl setup and  powerful url control with mod rewrite. Nginx would be second on my list but I have had incompatibility issues a few times with certain php and other applications.



Can I enquire what issues you encountered with Nginx and PHP? And how long ago was this?

I've been using Nginx for PHP (with php-fpm) as my main stack for years and have never once come across an issue that wasn't solvable, so I'm genuinely intrigued.


----------



## ModyDev (Jul 27, 2015)

Nginx is just a web server/proxy and if you got phpinfo working with it you will face no problem at all with php unless you can't configure php-fpm to work with nginx or there is some missing php modules which is needed by some web applications.

Regards!


----------



## texteditor (Jul 29, 2015)

love me some Nginx

whoever voted for oracle iplanet is a god damned liar


----------



## ModyDev (Jul 30, 2015)

7/30/2015 Poll Chart SVG


----------

